# Help getting Photos of my Broken Nexus



## scrambles (Jan 26, 2012)

The Phone itself works fine but the screen is busted, (Never buying a samsung product again), and I can't get my pictures off of it.
I've plugged it into my computer and checked the normal Galaxy Nexus folder and nothing is showing up inside.
Is there just a simple setting I'm over looking? I can't change any settings on the phone itself because of the broken screen.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Did you relock the bootloader, unroot, and stuff? If you did, that erased everything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## scrambles (Jan 26, 2012)

Nope, My phone was working fine for about 2 weeks after I upgraded to 4.0.4. I took a bunch of Vacation photos and would really like to get them off.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

if you logged into Google+ they are instantly uploaded just check it out on your computer


----------



## scrambles (Jan 26, 2012)

I did turn that on, but I was out of the country when the phone screen died, so i had data turned off to avoid the huge costs


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

So, /DCIM/Camera is empty when you plug in to pc?

good day.


----------



## scrambles (Jan 26, 2012)

No the whole folder is empty


----------



## breakerfall (Aug 1, 2011)

This isn't helpful, but alt-printscreen will just take a shot of the selected window...

Aside from that, maybe some adb hackery would help here? Not versed enough in it myself, sorry.
possibly: adb shell
and navigate directories from there?


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I had this happen to me a few times in w7. Try rebooting your computer with the phone unplugged, and then plug it in when its fully booted.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

adb pull /sdcard/ might be worth a try.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

MHL adapter maybe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

I find it funny your blaming Samsung about a broken screen. If you broke the screen, what do you think moto or Nokia or someone has stronger glass?

Breaking a screen is user error 100% of the time. Not trying to flame you, just pointing that out so you don't have unrealistic expectations or continue to blame a manufacturer for your own mistakes.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Adb pull /data/media/DCIM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

If you have a lock screen setup, and you plug the device into the computer, you won't be able to see the files until you unlock( as in the lock screen) at least once


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I think it's pretty clear it's not working fine if the memory is blank...


----------

